# Throwing up mostly Yellow Bile?



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, so little Cooper (about 8 months old) throws up a lot. I'm going to start journal of exactly how often and the time of day, but it's happened several times this week. It is mostly yellow bile (sometimes with a bit of food in it). He eats well, pees well and has solid stools. He does not seem lethargic or anything like that. We feed the boys Natural Balance and we free feed. He's not an over eater, so no problem with the free feeding (we have to watch Wilson though lol!) . 

Any ideas what could be causing the vomiting? A couple of times it's accompanied by the snorting sound, but normally is just him trying to eat grass and then vomiting (or just vomiting if he's inside). BTW, we don't use any lawn chemicals or anything, so that's not the issue. Thoughts?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it could be nothing, but it also could be a digestive or liver issue. I would have a baseline liver profile done. He could have MVD which is so common in Maltese. Don't panic if the numbers are high, they often are in Maltese. But if his liver profile is concerning now is the time to start with diet to manage it and make him more comfortable.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you Walter. Honestly, that's what I'm guessing also. Of course we are super sensitive to the subject after losing Bella to a liver shunt. She was incredibly non symptomatic until the very end though, so this is quite different. I think I will take the next week or so (unless there is a marked decline in health) and document and photograph what's going on, so that we are better prepared for a visit to the Vet. I guess it wouldn't hurt to start a lower protein diet right? I need to purchase more food soon, so this would be a good time to switch. Any ideas on what (if anything) I might need to consider switching to?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

My Little Girl had the same symptoms.
It turns out she has irritable stomach, too much acidity. 
She is on medication to reduce the acidity and she doesn't throw up any more.



.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It could be a allergy to the food, or as Sammy said stomach issue that pepcid AC will control. Unfortunately it is so hard to tell with these little guys what is going on. I would probably look for an easier digested food, or even think about home cook diet. 

I think it is a myth that liver dogs need to be on low protein. Luck actually gets a lot of protein, but his in the form of soy and dairy and not meat or fish. I am fortunate in that he really tolerates the foods that I eat, so I give him whatever I have (obviously not grapes or chocolate or the like) but peanuts, soy, etc. And he does eat things I would never recommend to other dogs. He loves spicy food. Since his diagnosis and we changed his diet, the only times that he has vomited is when I have ordered take out and that is rare. 

Good luck, don't think it is something serious, it could be something very simple that a change in diet would help.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as low protein diet(also low fat) is concerned, our Chrissy has to be on one since she has Pancreatitis. We have given her Verus and Solid Gold Blendz and she is doing very well on these.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler used to throw up bile in the morning (yellow). I was told by the doctor it was that he had an empty tummy--he's not a good eater. The doctor has me give a little bit, about 10%, of his dinner later in the evening around 10pm. This worked and I no longer have the issue. I do feed them twice a day though--not free feed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Since he free feeds, his timing may be off and his tummy gets upset. Putting him on a feeding schedule of several small meals might help. Animal Essentials makes a product called Daily Digestion which contains ginger and mint and can be as effective as pepcid without worrying about side effects. 

Blood work and a baseline BAT are good next steps while you sort things out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Maggie & would fully recommend the BAT---but then you already knew that!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's hard to say why they throw up bile. Riley used to do this and he has MVD. I feed him and Sissy The Honest Kitchen turkey which is lower protien than most but not real low. I also put boiled chicken, just a tiny bit, on top. They have that in the morning, a teaspoon of cottage cheese for lunch, a 'cookie for afternoon snack, and dehydrated agin for dinner. The small meals work well for the liver.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you guys SO much for all of the wonderful feedback and ideas. We will be looking in to your suggestions and hoping to get our little guy on a healthy track  !


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey started vomiting bile a couple of times per week up to 3 times/day. Her liver enzymes were through the roof. She now gets Denamarin daily and is better. So yes, check those liver enzymes!


----------

